# AiO WaKü nachfüllen, geht das?



## MyComputerTIPS (9. Juni 2015)

*AiO WaKü nachfüllen, geht das?*

Hallo,
ich besitze (seid 08.06) eine AiO WaKü die ich TOP MEGA SUPER finde, es ist eine Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate mit 3x120mm Lüftern.
Die taugt ultra viel und meine CPU lief mit einem NH-D15 100% PWM mit 70°C und mit der AiO 50% PWM läuft meine CPU mit 50°C :O

Was mich leider bei dem Kühler stört liegt nicht an der Pumpe, es liegt an dem blubbern. In dem Kreislauf muss noch Luft sein und ich will dieses Problem beheben.

Kann man eine AiO nachfüllen oder bekommt man die nicht mehr zu ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: AiO WaKü nachfüllen, geht das?*

Dass in dem Kreislauf noch Luft ist ist normal, Absicht und zwingend notwendig da du ja keinen AGB hast - sprich wenn keine Luft im Kreislauf ist und das Wasser warm würde und sich ausdehnt würde die AiO platzen.

Selbst wenn du die AiO auf und wieder dicht zu bekämst (was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist) wäre es äußerst ungünstig sie zu 100% mit Flüssigkeit zu füllen...


----------



## ricoroci (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: AiO WaKü nachfüllen, geht das?*

Es wurde dir Alles gesagt


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: AiO WaKü nachfüllen, geht das?*

Wie kann man es dann machen damit die AiO aufhört zu blubbern ?
Mann könnte doch den Schlauch durchschneiden und eine Reservoir anschließen oder ?


----------



## ricoroci (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: AiO WaKü nachfüllen, geht das?*

damit wirst du nicht glücklich.
Also bei meinen beiden Corsair h110 und h100 hat nichts geblubert.

Vielleicht die Pumpe nicht auf 100% laufen lassen.
Mehr würde mir nicht einfallen, denke auch nicht dass es da so viele Wege gibt..


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: AiO WaKü nachfüllen, geht das?*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Wie kann man es dann machen damit die AiO aufhört zu blubbern ?



Der Radiator muss zwingend höher als die Pumpe sein, die Pumpe sollte möglichst nicht auf voller Drehzahl laufen. Das reicht normalerweise aus um das Blubbern auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren.

Groß was Umbauen kannst du nicht und das Problem ist auch nicht zu 100% zu beseitigen - das ist eben der Preis einer günstigen Kompakt-WaKü im vergleich zu einer richtigen die all diese probleme nicht hat.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: AiO WaKü nachfüllen, geht das?*

Ich regel die Pumpe mit meinem Mainboard DC stecker nr2 
MAX:  1900 = hört sich wie ein Vibrator an. = 0 blubbern.
1600 = Vibriert ein bisschen und ist nicht so nervig wie bei MAX aber man hört es selbst wenn man schreibt. Nicht lauf... mit KH wird es gehen 

Okay.. Problem gefunden, die geht bis 900rpm und da blubbert sie, aber bei 1100 ist Ruhe O.o
Bei 1100rpm Pumpe eingestellt und die WD Purple 1TB nervt mehr als die Pumpe  man hört aber so ein "Summen". Kann man das Iwie dämmen ? Also wenn ich mit dem Finger auf die Pumpe drücke wird dieses Summen leiser, ich denke es liegt daran, das es Plastik ist.


----------



## ricoroci (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: AiO WaKü nachfüllen, geht das?*

Naja, da wird einfach die Plastikabdeckung Vibrieren.
Bei Corsair (kann leider nur von denen reden) ist es eine einfache Abdeckung die drauf geklippst ist.
Abziehen, fertig !


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: AiO WaKü nachfüllen, geht das?*

Was auch geht ist die Eigenfrequenz des schwingenden Teiles zu verändern indem man die Masse verändert. Oder anders gesagt kleb ein 2€-Stück fest drauf (so fest dass es nie abfallen und nen Kurzemn verursachen kann!) und das Vibrieren sollte aufhören bzw. bei einer anderen Dreehzahl laut werden. Wenn man die Abdeckung natürlich gleich ganz entfernen kann umso besser.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: AiO WaKü nachfüllen, geht das?*

Und wie mache ich die WaKü auf ?


----------

